# Anyone using hoof boots on their horses? Also, anyone with big feet?



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

We have them for all 3 of ours, but only one wears them nearly every ride. The other 2 are as needed, but mostly not. 
We use the EasyBoot Gloves. They stay on just fine. All 3 have pretty round feet. The one gelding who doesn't use them as much has slightly boxy round feet which are a tad upright, but they seem to stay on just fine still. 

The only thing with the gloves- the velcro seems to un-sew fairly quickly, especially in brush. We just remedy that with vet wrap. 

My trimmer says he doesn't like the EasyBoot trails as all that material to make the upper has him worried for heat trapping on an area that doesn't need it, plus there may be a greater issue with chafing. 

**I don't know EasyBoot sizes by inch measurements. I only know what their boot sizes are, as my trimmer does the fitting. They are all small to normal sized horses, so no huge feet here, I assume.

Good luck!


----------



## PerchedOnMyFriesian (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks so much for the info GracielaGata. I really appreciate all the info I can get on the different brands!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I use the Easyboot Backcountry style. Had it fitted by a farrier for my old horse. He had to wear boots for about 6 months while his hooves grew out after an injury. Put a pad in the boot to make it wear longer. The boot still is in great shape and the horse is back to being barefoot. 

Highly recommend that boot! Very easy to put on and off and fits great. That horse wore those boots 24/7 out in my very rocky pasture without a problem. I would take them off once a week to check him and let his feet air out in the stall. Plus was removed for trimming too of course.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Renegades stop at 6", so they won't work for you. I would try Easy Boot's fitting guide. It's a lot of work to take all the pictures and measurements, and there are some questions to answer, but with over a dozen different types of boots in stock, I think they should be able to tell you what will fit.

EasyCare | Fitting Assistant


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

AnitaAnne said:


> I use the Easyboot Backcountry style. Had it fitted by a farrier for my old horse. He had to wear boots for about 6 months while his hooves grew out after an injury. Put a pad in the boot to make it wear longer. The boot still is in great shape and the horse is back to being barefoot.
> 
> Highly recommend that boot! Very easy to put on and off and fits great. That horse wore those boots 24/7 out in my very rocky pasture without a problem. I would take them off once a week to check him and let his feet air out in the stall. Plus was removed for trimming too of course.


Wow, so he wore them 24/7 for 6 months? And the boots are still in great shape? And he was also pastured, so then moving more, even? 
That is a testament to EasyBoots!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Easy boot size 8 user here. Keep in mind that my horse is old, and we don't go fast anymore, but I have been using these in deep sand for at least 2 years now. They look very tattered and old, I even cut some holes in one because my horse was having some issues (nothing to do with the boot.) Since I don't like spending money unless I have to, I have been taping the boots up and just keep using them. I do expect them to fall apart at some point, but they really do hold up well. I ride in hot weather and heat buildup is not a problem. And I will not deal with hard to put on boots. These slip right off and on.


----------



## PerchedOnMyFriesian (Mar 1, 2015)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Easy boot size 8 user here. Keep in mind that my horse is old, and we don't go fast anymore, but I have been using these in deep sand for at least 2 years now. They look very tattered and old, I even cut some holes in one because my horse was having some issues (nothing to do with the boot.) Since I don't like spending money unless I have to, I have been taping the boots up and just keep using them. I do expect them to fall apart at some point, but they really do hold up well. I ride in hot weather and heat buildup is not a problem. And I will not deal with hard to put on boots. These slip right off and on.


Ooow a big foot, awesome! Thanks for the reply! Is it just the plain one called the Original Easy Boots? Or one of their other versions, Easy Care boot, Back Country Easy Boot, Easy Boot Glove or whatever else they might have?


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Using EasyBoot Gloves and Renegades/Vipers. EB BackCountry would be a good choice, as it has the same shell as the Glove, but the pastern wrap makes the fitting more "forgiving" than the Glove. With the Glove, you must trim your hooves regularly to have a perfect fit.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

They are the old easy boot trails. The ones that open up completely and then velcro down. My horse has hooves that need trimming every 3 weeks because they will flare. If we did not shave down those feet he would need a 9. Right after a trim I measured both fronts and made a cardboard outline cutout. A local store sells them, so I took my inserts down to get the best fit. It should be snug, if there is any "play" they will rub. They do get harder to get off and on as we get closer to the trim, but the important thing is that they not rub. Hope this is helpful, the thing with boots is that they must fit the horse. But these things really hold up.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

whisperbaby22 said:


> A local store sells them, so I took my inserts down to get the best fit.


Wow, that's a blessing. I don't know a single tack shop in Minnesota that carries a decent stock of hoof boots.


----------



## PerchedOnMyFriesian (Mar 1, 2015)

Have any of you seen or tried Equisocks?

http://equusessentials.webs.com/naturalfarrierproducts.htm


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I had an Appy gelding with large round feet and we used Easy Boot Epics for years. Never really has fit issues and issues with them swiveling on the hoof.


----------

